# E-Liquid Nicotine ???



## Petrus (25/3/16)

Good Morning Guys. This question goes out to all the vendors. I know most of the vaping community likes a lower Nicotine. Recently I spot that most "not all" of the vendors only stock up to 6mg nicotine. If possible can you stock some 12mg or higher nicotine. Maybe just get in say a couple of bottles for those heavy hitters. Doing online shopping makes it difficult to buy from say 4 vendors and pay for delivery every time, when you can buy all your groceries one time.

Thanks guys.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/16)

Petrus said:


> Good Morning Guys. This question goes out to all the vendors. I know most of the vaping community likes a lower Nicotine. Recently I spot that most "not all" of the vendors only stock up to 6mg nicotine. If possible can you stock some 12mg or higher nicotine. Maybe just get in say a couple of bottles for those heavy hitters. Doing online shopping makes it difficult to buy from say 4 vendors and pay for delivery every time, when you can buy all your groceries one time.
> 
> Thanks guys.



Two words... Vapour Mountain.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/3/16)

Have moved this thread to the "Who has stock" subforum so vendors can reply directly

@Petrus, i share your pain, but please can I ask you kindly not to solicit direct feedback from vendors on their stock in the general threads of the forum. Vendors are only allowed fo discuss their stock and products in their own dedicated subforum and in the Who has stock subforum.

That said, i think that with the higher powered sub ohm gear - even now in the starter kits - the 12mg is not very popular. I have heard some vendors saying it doesnt sell at all. But I too am always on the lookout for 12mg because 18mg is very rare.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/3/16)

Some vendors do cater for us - Vapour Mountain, Complex Chaos come to mind. I try to support them, but it does become frustrating to have to put in special requests. I shall slowly, carefully move to DIY.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (29/3/16)

Vape Club stocks some 12mg including Wiener Vape Co. Orders for 12mg and 18mg can be made directly (special order) sorry @Andre 
Orders over R500 get free shipping if you order directly from us. . . 
I think the slower sales on the 12mg is what keeps most vendors from stocking.
For interest sake, is it the TH or the actual Nic content that is needed? I started on 18mg myself but have almost naturally moved down to 3mg and 1.5mg as equipment got better.


----------



## Petrus (29/3/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Vape Club stocks some 12mg including Wiener Vape Co. Orders for 12mg and 18mg can be made directly (special order) sorry @Andre
> Orders over R500 get free shipping if you order directly from us. . .
> I think the slower sales on the 12mg is what keeps most vendors from stocking.
> For interest sake, is it the TH or the actual Nic content that is needed? I started on 18mg myself but have almost naturally moved down to 3mg and 1.5mg as equipment got better.


@Rooigevaar, the throat hit for one, and help me to vape less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

